# Cubase 12 Your Expectations



## Joseph JP

We are nearing a Cubase 12 Release

Let me know what are your expectations for the upcoming version.

I hope for

1.Gapless Engine
2.Triplet/Dotted Grid in the Audio Editor
3.Expression Map Improvements
4.Bug Fixes/Stability (Hopefully)
5.Freeze and Unfreeze Multiple Tracks
6.Multitrack Free Warp
7.Project Logical/Logical Editor Improvements
8.Integration of Dorico
9.Improved Window handling on Windows
10.Tabs for controller lanes in the Key Editor
11.Link CC data of multiple tracks
12.Open all plugins of one track in one Window with tabs
13.Automation saved with track versions
14.Ripple Edit
15.Faster Startup 
16.Any other improvements are welcome


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

Can they please make it so that the Step Editor follows the white playback line rather than the separate blue line? I can't tell you how many times it starts inputting notes into the wrong area


----------



## MarcusD

* Redesigned project logical editor.
* Improved expression map editor and complete redesign. 
* Generic remote to be scalable.
* Snapshots to save automation data.
* Track Presets to include Folders, Groups and FX sends.
* Multiple GUI fixes for main project toolbar, text menus and articulations info line / controller lane.
* Multi-freeze function.
* proper step sequencer for pattern programming.
* all stock plugins to be fully scalable.
* proper full screen mode for macos.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Want - Dorico intergration. Updated Midi features + Tools. More Streamlined Articulation maps etc . 
To unveil the API that was meant to be part of Cubase 11 ; Revised back end and midi intergration. 

Expect ; 9.1 Sound, GUI bugs, New Colour palette. Groove Agent 5.5.5 . New foley sounds.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

Also, I hope we can have track delays on a per articulation basis in expression maps, since each separate articulation usually has different delay amounts


----------



## artinro

They need to bring back the localized undo feature that we had up until v10.5 

I reverted back to 10 and rarely, if ever, use 11 because of this one thing alone. Inexplicable why they removed it.


----------



## YaniDee

All of the above, plus maybe an expanded media bay limit.
Most of all, I'll be happy if it shuts down properly..Great program, but 95% of the time it hangs when I exit.


----------



## KEM

I just want to be able to see only tracks with data in my export window


----------



## pixel

Point 1 - compatibility with new Macs
Point 2 - some tiny addition so it will not looks like they just did point 1
Point 3 - bug fixes
Point 4 - new bugs and crashes

For the first time I don't expect anything from the new release thanks to a horrible experience with 11.0.4


----------



## zigzag

I hope for:
* multiple simultaneously active projects


----------



## Dr.Quest

pixel said:


> Point 1 - compatibility with new Macs
> Point 2 - some tiny addition so it will not looks like they just did point 1
> Point 3 - bug fixes
> Point 4 - new bugs and crashes
> 
> For the first time I don't expect anything from the new release thanks to a horrible experience with 11.0.4


I couldn't use 11.0.4 at all. Kept crashing. Went back to .3


----------



## Argy Ottas

CONTROL AND EDIT CC's for multiple selected tracks at once... For God's Sake...


----------



## germancomponist

Can they make the mixer smaller, as it was in Cubase 5?


----------



## quickbrownf0x

zigzag said:


> I hope for:
> * multiple simultaneously active projects


Me too, but I'm afraid all my machines would cough up a lung, shit their pants and die if that happened. 

For me, it would be all of the above and then;
- Increase the FX and VCA track limit. PLEAASE
- Fix my nasty (un)solo bug from hell (can't print stems now)
- SoundID crashing Cubase for some odd reason
- what's the news on Win11 compatibility, btw?


----------



## Jdiggity1

A reason to upgrade from 10


----------



## Wunderhorn

A complete overhaul for the expression maps would be my biggest wish.

Then I would wish for better sandboxing/protection from crashing VEP instances and other plugins.


----------



## Robo Rivard

The only thing that bugs me with Cubase is the limited size for templates, even with all the tracks disabled. I'm sure they could come up with a workaround. But I'm pessimistic about that.


----------



## jneebz

artinro said:


> They need to bring back the localized undo feature that we had up until v10.5


OMG YES.


----------



## Fitz

Complete integration of exp. Maps into Dorico.


----------



## Zedcars

More filtering and hiding options in List View such as Muted and Loaded Expression Map Arts.
Ability to select or process Expression Map arts in the Logical Editor/Transformer.
Overhaul of the Expression Map editing window so it is not stuck in the dark ages.
Ability to change Delay Offset for each Expression Map art.
Option to import Expression Maps when importing tracks from another saved project.
Native Apple Silicon support.


----------



## Laptoprabbit

Hope: no new bugs, fix inspector display on folder tracks
Expect: new bugs


----------



## JohannesR

Separate folder for the .bak files!!


----------



## Zedcars

Also: steal a trick from Logic where you can open one VST Instrument window and as you move between tracks the same window changes to display the other selected track’s instrument. It would be a big time saver.


----------



## Germain B

A rethinking of the inspector, where we can see pretty much everything we need at a glance, like in Studio One.


----------



## MarcusD

Zedcars said:


> Also: steal a trick from Logic where you can open one VST Instrument window and as you move between tracks the same window changes to display the other selected track’s instrument. It would be a big time saver.


YES! Annoys me so much that S1 and Logic do this but Cubase doesn’t.

In addition to that, if you have other windows open, like expression map editor, it should also update the view to display the current map for the track.

Studio one does it and it’s very handy.


----------



## Pietro

A couple of things from me on top of everything else mentioned:
- Somehow better video handling. It's annoying to have to use stretched out window instead of full screen video. Otherwise, frames drop, windows handling is awful then etc.
- improved audio quantize, it's pretty random. I record straight quarter notes, that are a little off, I set quantize grid to 1/4, press Q and I end up with some of the quarter notes ahead by up to an 8th note? Haha, why!
- more navigation/view options in logical editor.
- macro recording tool
- auto seamless loping tools
- ability to change the default EQ plugin and see it in the channel window where the default EQ is.
- time compensation for retrospective record...

- Piotr


----------



## rdd27

As Dorico 4 is also due out any day now, I'm hoping this might mean they're going to release both on the same day with Dorico/Cubase integration


----------



## MarcusD

3DC said:


> For some reason Cubase will not load my saved color scheme or preferences. I know Image-Line and Steinberg are competition but this is no good reason to block FL Studio color in Cubase.
> 
> I would also love to see some bug fixes like notorious HUB problems and Cubase hanging on closing when using Opus library or any large projects. I had to disable the HUB for workaround.


After saving a project, fastest way to close Cubase is via Task Manager 😏


----------



## Argy Ottas

MarcusD said:


> After saving a project, fastest way to close Cubase is via Task Manager 😏


Everybody knows that. That's the only way


----------



## pixel

One of my wishes would be to get unified Transport Bar. The one at the bottom has items that are not available in the one at the top bar. Why oh why? 
I just keep bottom one because it has Tempo & Time signature. If not that, I could use only top bar and have a bit more space available at the bottom. Of course I can keep floating Transport Bar with just that on top but it's not a real solution.

Mono button on audio tracks probably will never happen, because it must require kind of black magic to implement. Instead I have to StereoEnhancer plugin to do it. Real PITA when I'm working on SFX for games.

Besides that, it would be nice if the new MIDI overhaul would be ready (vst automation, midi assignment to controllers etc), but it's probably too early for that. Steinberg invented VST and others are beating them in their own game. That's crazy.


----------



## Argy Ottas

pixel said:


> One of my wishes would be to get unified Transport Bar. The one at the bottom has items that are not available in the one at the top bar. Why oh why?
> I just keep bottom one because it has Tempo & Time signature. If not that, I could use only top bar and have a bit more space available at the bottom. Of course I can keep floating Transport Bar with just that on top but it's not a real solution.
> 
> Mono button on audio tracks probably will never happen, because it must require kind of black magic to implement. Instead I have to StereoEnhancer plugin to do it. Real PITA when I'm working on SFX for games.
> 
> Besides that, it would be nice if the new MIDI overhaul would be ready (vst automation, midi assignment to controllers etc), but it's probably too early for that. Steinberg invented VST and others are beating them in their own game. That's crazy.


Thank you for your offer Sir...


----------



## MarcusD

Argy Ottas said:


> Everybody knows that. That's the only way


----------



## Rapollo

An "Add MP3" checkbox in the render window ala Pro Tools.
If it already exits and I'm just being an idiot someone please point it out to me! D:


----------



## MarcusD

3DC said:


> What do you imply?! What did I do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use "Save" to save my active project and "Close" it trough Cubase menu. After that close Cubase trough menu.
> 
> What other "voodoo" needs to be done to close Cubase properly? Should I give another hour to Cubase so it can close down a simple project? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it goddammit! Save Cubase newbie from frustration.


There is another way... But, I cannot utter a word. For it may cause the forum to implode. A great evil would be unleashed. 😱


----------



## pixel

3DC said:


> What do you imply?! What did I do wrong?
> Use "Save" to save my active project and "Close" it trough Cubase menu. After that close Cubase trough menu.
> 
> What other "voodoo" needs to be done to close Cubase properly? Should I give another hour to Cubase so it can close down a simple project? What?
> 
> Say it goddammit! Save Cubase newbie from frustration.


Cubase crashing on exit IS the proper way to close it. Some folks simply don't understand that this is a feature, not a bug.
Even better features is Cubase hanging on exit to the point that only full computer restart can "kill" the process for good. It's a healthy feature to make you quit starring at the screen all the time and makes you want to make another beverage instead 

EDIT: it's due to new EU standards to keep you healthy same like this wonderful message on Android phones which is able to recognise that digits 8 to 10 are too loud and can cause you hearing loss. Everybody knows that 8 is loud. It's just pure science


----------



## Zedcars

Another way to close Cubase is to drop-kick the computer out of a 20 story building. This ensures it will never happen again.


----------



## mjsalam

... I've no idea what to expect...but I'd like to see:


ability to embed the video window in the consolidated window
track tags (for filtering without having so much clutter in the names)
better project file management structure + the ability to save the entire project and assets in a single file package
less confusing presets management...somehow make the mediabay realize its potential.
ability to widen the track selector/filter thing on the left side
...I'm sure there is more but I can't fire up cubase right now cuz the dongle is with my other compu..bah!!

new licensing scheme !!! (if they did nothing but this I would be ok with it)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I expect nothing. But I need them to implement the same sound variations articulation managment thingy that Studio One has that makes all VSL libraries totally plug'n'play. Otherwise I don't care. 

And ffs, why can't they just add an input for hex code in the stupid color editor?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

artinro said:


> They need to bring back the localized undo feature that we had up until v10.5
> 
> I reverted back to 10 and rarely, if ever, use 11 because of this one thing alone. Inexplicable why they removed it.


Agreed! This is a major nuisance !


----------



## Crowe

I hope for better stability and integration with their own ffing hardware but I have zero expectations. I'm still on damn 9.5 because every version after that is a mess.


----------



## holywilly

I hope for chunk feature from DP to Cubase.


----------



## MarcusD

Crowe said:


> I hope for better stability and integration with their own ffing hardware but I have zero expectations. I'm still on damn 9.5 because every version after that is a mess.


Still think 9.5 is the best looking version too, IMO


----------



## J-M

Waiting for them to bring back localized undo which they removed for whatever reason...I mean seriously, WHY? Until then, I'm holding on to my upgrade license.


----------



## artinro

J-M said:


> Waiting for them to bring back localized undo which they removed for whatever reason...I mean seriously, WHY? Until then, I'm holding on to my upgrade license.


Yes. As I said above, for me this is enough of a deal breaker that I’ve reverted to v10. It’s bizarre and inexplicable that they removed it. I will not be upgrading until it returns.


----------



## zigzag

Many great suggestions here.

But maybe it'll be a really big update with new color theme and rounder corners...


----------



## sundrowned

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I expect nothing. But I need them to implement the same sound variations articulation managment thingy that Studio One has that makes all VSL libraries totally plug'n'play. Otherwise I don't care.
> 
> And ffs, why can't they just add an input for hex code in the stupid color editor?


All daws should have plug'n'play articulation management, and plug'n'play patch management where all the patches of a library automatically appear in the daw browser. It's 2021 this should be standard.


----------



## zigzag

sundrowned said:


> All daws should have plug'n'play articulation management, and plug'n'play patch management where all the patches of a library automatically appear in the daw browser. It's 2021 this should be standard.


Isn't MIDI 2.0 supposed to improve articulation management by enabling two-way communication between DAW and instruments? DAW could just read loaded articulations directly from the instrument automatically. But, it'll probably take years before all necessary components are updated. DAWs, Kontakt/romplers, and each instrument will probably need to be updated to support these new features.


----------



## sundrowned

zigzag said:


> Isn't MIDI 2.0 supposed to improve articulation management by enabling two-way communication between DAW and instruments? DAW could just read loaded articulations directly from the instrument automatically. But, it'll probably take years before all necessary components are updated. DAWs, Kontakt/romplers, and each instrument will probably need to be updated to support these new features.


Development seems pretty slow. It's basically been the same process for about 20 years.


----------



## sean8877

I'd like it if they added a way to freeze the effects on the send channel (those aux effects add up when you don't have a super powerful machine).


----------



## Pietro

Zedcars said:


> Also: steal a trick from Logic where you can open one VST Instrument window and as you move between tracks the same window changes to display the other selected track’s instrument. It would be a big time saver.


I'd like that. I could then easily figure out what all those hundreds of "Kontakt 01 (D)" tracks are.

- Piotr


----------



## dcomdico

Assignable shortcuts to open, say, the first 8 plugin windows of the current track.


----------



## LudovicVDP

I'm still on 10.
Bought 10.5 but it never worked properly. Sound dropping on random instrument tracks, every time I played back. Too randomly and all the time in different places/tracks/players/libraris... so I could never identify the issue. 
I've bought 11 that I haven't installed yet because I'm in the middle of a thing and I'd like it to be completed before I do. By that time, 11.5 might be out already... I'll see... 

I just hope it works as designed. 
There are stuffs from 11 I'd be happy to use.


----------



## pixel

artinro said:


> Yes. As I said above, for me this is enough of a deal breaker that I’ve reverted to v10. It’s bizarre and inexplicable that they removed it. I will not be upgrading until it returns.


Usually, features are removed when they cause a lot of trouble. For example introduction of a new major feature could cause hundreds of bugs and in the end, they decided to kill localized undo because the new feature is more important. It's just one possibility of course.


----------



## artinro

pixel said:


> Usually, features are removed when they cause a lot of trouble. For example introduction of a new major feature could cause hundreds of bugs and in the end, they decided to kill localized undo because the new feature is more important. It's just one possibility of course.


Possibly, but it’s an absolute deal breaker for me. Not having localized undo adds tremendous headache and many hours of time to my work over the course of a project. If that feature was removed to make room for some other feature, I’d sure like to know what it is they thought was more important. I can’t imagine. I understand everyone’s workflow is different but, personally, I won’t spend another cent on cubase unless this is restored.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

It'd be really nice if it remembered the output assignment on disabled MIDI tracks, at the moment I usually have to reassign them. Also, it'd be great to have marker lines visible in the key editor window as they are in the Project window.


----------



## Henu

Zedcars said:


> Also: steal a trick from Logic where you can open one VST Instrument window and as you move between tracks the same window changes to display the other selected track’s instrument. It would be a big time saver.


UNLESS that would mean that you could never have two separate VST instrument UIs open at the same time!


----------



## Zedcars

Henu said:


> UNLESS that would mean that you could never have two separate VST instrument UIs open at the same time!


No, old and new behaviours would be possible. That would annoy too many old timers!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Is there going to be a 11.5? Have they actually announced there would be? Seems like 'supply chain issues' is hitting EVERYTHING nowadays. :(


----------



## J-M

Rob Elliott said:


> Is there going to be a 11.5? Have they actually announced there would be? Seems like 'supply chain issues' is hitting EVERYTHING nowadays. :(


Pretty sure there will be. I might remember wrong, but Steinberg doesn't usually do any hype building for the new versions. I know a new version has dropped when my Youtube subscriptions page is filled with videos from Steinberg. :D


----------



## Guffy

Haven't thought about it too much, but first things that come to mind are..

- Less stuck process on exit
- Less random resets of various preferences (Hello MediaBay, Project Colours, Audio Inputs)
- Fix disabled tracks not loading the correct midi channels
- More streamlined UI
- More customization options in regards to UI, tracks, folders
- Let folders work as group tracks, or let group tracks work as folders (I like this in S1)

I'm still on 10.5, but as far as i'm aware these issues are all present in C11 as well.


----------



## jononotbono

Expression Maps giving the ability to individually offset the timings of each articulation instead of being at the mercy of just being able to set negative track delay on the whole track thus affecting the timing off all arts with the same delay amount. That would be nice.


----------



## jononotbono

I should also add... I'm not expecting that though!


----------



## ennbr

I'm expecting to see the new licensing changes and hoping they have finally gotten away from any type of dongle and moved to licensing like Studio One


----------



## Laddy

I'm ready for dongle removal!


----------



## Dewdman42

Rainbows and lollipops


----------



## pixel

Another 'feature request': consistency in the top menu  Now some audio functions are in Edit, Project and Audio sub-menu. I know where it's coming from but common, I'm pretty sure that some brainiac can make it more consistent.


----------



## MarcusD

Still find it funny when activating all the tools in the top menu, they extend outside the monitor boundaries. Only solution is trying to find a "4th Dimension monitor". Been looking for ages, no one seems to sell them.


----------



## Joseph JP

jononotbono said:


> Expression Maps giving the ability to individually offset the timings of each articulation instead of being at the mercy of just being able to set negative track delay on the whole track thus affecting the timing off all arts with the same delay amount. That would be nice.


Hey Luke, love your work on the Logical Editor Stuff. Killer Stuff!!!
No expectations on an updated Logical Editor or Project Logical Editor?


----------



## Joseph JP

Rob Elliott said:


> Is there going to be a 11.5? Have they actually announced there would be? Seems like 'supply chain issues' is hitting EVERYTHING nowadays. :(


No way Rob, It's one of their Flagship products and they don't skip versions. Plus it's software so no supply chain issues. If there is a delay, they might have changed the release schedule to December. Or maybe they are finally recoding the software from ground up or from scratch to remove the dongle or recode it with a modern code base. Now that would solve most of the issues we have these days with Cubase. The last rewritten code was some were in the 90's or early 2000. Some code update was done for version 8 if i remember correctly to make it more cpu efficient. We just have to wait and see what Cubase 11.5 will bring. Hopefully improvements rather than headaches.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Joseph JP said:


> No way Rob, It's one of their Flagship products and they don't skip versions. Plus it's software so no supply chain issues. If there is a delay, they might have changed the release schedule to December. Or maybe they are finally recoding the software from ground up or from scratch to remove the dongle or recode it with a modern code base. Now that would solve most of the issues we have these days with Cubase. The last rewritten code was some were in the 90's or early 2000. Some code update was done for version 8 if i remember correctly to ma
> 
> 
> Joseph JP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way Rob, It's one of their Flagship products and they don't skip versions. Plus it's software so no supply chain issues. If there is a delay, they might have changed the release schedule to December. Or maybe they are finally recoding the software from ground up or from scratch to remove the dongle or recode it with a modern code base. Now that would solve most of the issues we have these days with Cubase. The last rewritten code was some were in the 90's or early 2000. Some code update was done for version 8 if i remember correctly to make it more cpu efficient. We just have to wait and see what Cubase 11.5 will bring. Hopefully improvements rather than headaches.
Click to expand...

Here's to hoping you are right.


----------



## Joseph JP

Zedcars said:


> Another way to close Cubase is to drop-kick the computer out of a 20 story building. This ensures it will never happen again.


Yes absolutely, and if your ever retiring or completely want to destroy your musical legacy this method is proven to be very efficient. So that no one can get their hands on the monstrosity you created and just to be sure, collect the remains and then burn it. You never know what bugs will be in there and what can be recovered by the next version
Love your sense of humour.


----------



## jononotbono

Joseph JP said:


> Hey Luke, love your work on the Logical Editor Stuff. Killer Stuff!!!
> No expectations on an updated Logical Editor or Project Logical Editor?


Hey thanks man. Well I haven't done any beta testing for a while (although I am still on the beta testing team). I can't say anything specific but there some massive changes regarding that stuff. Its gonna be very exciting for people that want to control Cubase via touch screens, hardware controllers etc.

And there will probably be some more drum loops.
That last line is just totally made up 😂

Here's a sneak peak of a touch screen controller I am making (if you're interested) that uses a ton of custom stuff including using the LE and PLE. My current favourite button is the "Hide Unwanted Dogs Brown" button (not shown in this screenshot). Here's hoping I will have to recode the whole thing for the next version of Cubase 😂


----------



## MarcusD

jononotbono said:


> Hey thanks man. Well I haven't done any beta testing for a while (although I am still on the beta testing team). I can't say anything specific but there some massive changes regarding that stuff. Its gonna be very exciting for people that want to control Cubase via touch screens, hardware controllers etc.
> 
> And there will probably be some more drum loops.
> That last line is just totally made up 😂
> 
> Here's a sneak peak of a touch screen controller I am making (if you're interested) that uses a ton of custom stuff including using the LE and PLE. My current favourite button is the "Hide Unwanted Dogs Brown" button (not shown in this screenshot). Here's hoping I will have to recode the whole thing for the next version of Cubase 😂


Damn! Looking good 👍

Hope it comes with the 🐶💩 button.. Because that will be a deal breaker for me!


----------



## jononotbono

MarcusD said:


> Damn! Looking good 👍
> 
> Hope it comes with the 🐶💩 button.. Because that will be a deal breaker for me!


That sounds like a bit of a dodgy question to me!


----------



## MarcusD

jononotbono said:


> That sounds like a bit of a dodgy question to me!


Hahaha! Please tell me that’s also a button!?

Edit: preferably the ‘panic’ button 😆


----------



## Joseph JP

jononotbono said:


> Hey thanks man. Well I haven't done any beta testing for a while (although I am still on the beta testing team). I can't say anything specific but there some massive changes regarding that stuff. Its gonna be very exciting for people that want to control Cubase via touch screens, hardware controllers etc.
> 
> And there will probably be some more drum loops.
> That last line is just totally made up 😂
> 
> Here's a sneak peak of a touch screen controller I am making (if you're interested) that uses a ton of custom stuff including using the LE and PLE. My current favourite button is the "Hide Unwanted Dogs Brown" button (not shown in this screenshot). Here's hoping I will have to recode the whole thing for the next version of Cubase 😂


Wow thank you Luke, Your seriously a game changer when it comes to these things. I was already interested in a touch screen controller for Cubase which uses the PLE and LE Stuff. You made my day with this news. Thanks. Ahh Drum Loops you can never have enough of them  . I do hope that you will recode the whole thing for the next version of Cubase 😂. You can do it Man. All the best in advance whenever that may be. But please let me know so that i can cheer you on.


----------



## jononotbono

MarcusD said:


> Hahaha! Please tell me that’s also a button!?


Its a Panic button that kills all dodgy midi!


----------



## MarcusD

jononotbono said:


> Its a Panic button that kills all dodgy midi!


That’s enough VI control for one night, killed me off with that gem 😂


----------



## dylanmixer

I'm not expecting much. This could be the year I switch to S1, honestly.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

After years of stagnation, especially in the GUI department, I'm not expecting much either and already moved on to Studio One.

Also props to Presonus for giving us the really useful Studio One Remote (for free). Works great on multiple Apple and Android pads. No need to struggle with TouchOSC, Lemur or the like: everything works straight out of the box.


----------



## Joseph JP

dylanmixer said:


> I'm not expecting much. This could be the year I switch to S1, honestly.


Yeah I know the feeling, waiting endlessly for requested improvements and stability. While other DAWs get it within 3 to 6 months. While we wait nearly a year for the same just to be disappointed.


----------



## Joseph JP

Robert Kooijman said:


> After years of stagnation, especially in the GUI department, I'm not expecting much either and already moved on to Studio One.
> 
> Also props to Presonus for giving us the really useful Studio One Remote (for free). Works great on multiple Apple and Android pads. No need to struggle with TouchOSC, Lemur or the like: everything works straight out of the box.


Yup, Presonus is doing a good job at being Cubase better than Cubase for sure, Plus the developers were former Steinberg Employees which helps I guess since they know what worked and what didn't. Most of all they focus on feature requests and make sure their customers are happy. Steinberg needs a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## iMovieShout

One big ask: I really really really wish Steinberg would fix the jittering fader issue. Whenever I assign more than 4 external faders to a Cubase / Nuendo MixConsole faders, then when I move an external fader the MixConsole fader starts jittering and then moves to zero. The only way to solve this is to unassign the fader.

Also, Cubase will not let me create more than 3 VCA faders without the jitter issue occurring.
I've raised trouble tickets with Steinberg over the last 4 years, but so far they haven't responded.


----------



## PaulieDC

jononotbono said:


> That sounds like a bit of a dodgy question to me!


LOL! When I got into this a few years back, MasterClass was new and that was the first video "Training" I purchased... when read your reply I HEARD his voice speaking it, lol!


----------



## PaulieDC

artinro said:


> They need to bring back the localized undo feature that we had up until v10.5
> 
> I reverted back to 10 and rarely, if ever, use 11 because of this one thing alone. Inexplicable why they removed it.


Pardon the naive question, but what did they take away? What's a function that "localized undo" does that now it can't? Not being snarky, truly curious as I'm in the dark on this!


----------



## IoannisGutevas

I stopped using Cubase for 3 years now but one feature I've been screaming for since version 6 is the ability to synchronize when you select the midi track at the project window the corresponding Audio track to be selected in the mixer window. 

Also when you automate things the automation to be displayed on the track or under it and not everything to be under a huge mess at a rack instrument when you are using Kontakt as a host for 16 instruments for example. Studio One does this to perfection and the workflow is a breeze.


----------



## artinro

PaulieDC said:


> Pardon the naive question, but what did they take away? What's a function that "localized undo" does that now it can't? Not being snarky, truly curious as I'm in the dark on this!


Let's say you're working on an orchestral project and you spend some time editing an oboe line, then you switch over to Violins I, then move on to Celli...Pre v10.5 you could go back to the oboe part and if you hit "undo" it would ONLY undo the last change you made to the oboe part, as if you'd picked back up right where you left off working on the oboe. Post 10.5, this is no longer the case. The "undo" function isn't local, so it will only undo the last thing you did in general.


----------



## PaulieDC

artinro said:


> Let's say you're working on an orchestral project and you spend some time editing an oboe line, then you switch over to Violins I, then move on to Celli...Pre v10.5 you could go back to the oboe part and if you hit "undo" it would ONLY undo the last change you made to the oboe part, as if you'd picked back up right where you left off working on the oboe. Post 10.5, this is no longer the case. The "undo" function isn't local, so it will only undo the last thing you did in general.


Oh boy. Why would the remove that? It's not like the code isn't already written. 🙄


----------



## artinro

PaulieDC said:


> Oh boy. Why would the remove that? It's not like the code isn't already written. 🙄


Exactly. For me it’s a deal breaker moving forward. None of the features in 10.5 or 11 have been compelling enough to offset the loss of localized undo.


----------



## andyhy

I'm aiming to switch to Cubase from Reaper as soon as the dongle disappears. Prefer a daw with more stable ways of doing things rather than heinz 57 ways of customising it. After three years of almost daily Reaper updates I need some calm.


----------



## KEM

artinro said:


> Let's say you're working on an orchestral project and you spend some time editing an oboe line, then you switch over to Violins I, then move on to Celli...Pre v10.5 you could go back to the oboe part and if you hit "undo" it would ONLY undo the last change you made to the oboe part, as if you'd picked back up right where you left off working on the oboe. Post 10.5, this is no longer the case. The "undo" function isn't local, so it will only undo the last thing you did in general.



Wait what…? I’m on 10 and I never knew you could do this, I just undo everything in order!!


----------



## iMovieShout

jpb007.uk said:


> One big ask: I really really really wish Steinberg would fix the jittering fader issue. Whenever I assign more than 4 external faders to a Cubase / Nuendo MixConsole faders, then when I move an external fader the MixConsole fader starts jittering and then moves to zero. The only way to solve this is to unassign the fader.
> 
> Also, Cubase will not let me create more than 3 VCA faders without the jitter issue occurring.
> I've raised trouble tickets with Steinberg over the last 4 years, but so far they haven't responded.


I wonder how many others have come across this issue. Anyone?
It's a mega issue when trying to use external faders. Touchscreen faders seem to be especially prone to this.


----------



## Ozinga

Squasher 2... Just kidding


----------



## pixel

Ozinga said:


> Squasher 2... Just kidding


They actually could improve Squasher. Upward compression quickly produce lots of artefacts and clicks. While I would understand it in a typical compressor, this one is supposed to do abusive up/down compression for eg. EDM stuff, but in all (of a few) situations where I had the opportunity to use it, I ended up using Waves MaxxVolume or other 3rd party plugins. Of course, the target audience: EDM producers with $50 "monitors" will not care because they already have [20dB GR, 10:1 ratio, 0.01 attack/release] compression on every single track and master bus :D


----------



## antic604

I'm a simple person. 

I'd love for 11.5:
- ability to zoom in/out vertically with modifier + mouse wheel
- finalised high-DPI; lots of stuff is still blurry/fuzzy in the GUI on 15'' 1080p 125%
- dynamic automation lane that displays recently touched parameter making it ready for drawing-in
- a simple device for gain-staging, that contains: gain knob, panning knob(s), width knob, phase flip button(s), low-end mono knob, etc.


----------



## Smikes77

When I move a track, I would like the whole lane to light up a little so I can see what track I am dealing with.

EDIT : or at least highlight the track name


----------



## LudovicVDP

Smikes77 said:


> When I move a track, I would like the whole lane to light up a little so I can see what track I am dealing with.


That would be nice. How many times do I move a midi/audio part and end up dropping it on the track above/below!!


----------



## pixel

antic604 said:


> I'm a simple person.
> 
> I'd love for 11.5:
> - ability to zoom in/out vertically with modifier + mouse wheel
> - finalised high-DPI; lots of stuff is still blurry/fuzzy in the GUI on 15'' 1080p 125%
> - dynamic automation lane that displays recently touched parameter making it ready for drawing-in
> - a simple device for gain-staging, that contains: gain knob, panning knob(s), width knob, phase flip button(s), low-end mono knob, etc.


When programmer hears words 'finished/finalised' or sentence '0 bug release':





True story


----------



## Ozinga

I would like to see when I disable a track the whole arrangement line and regions on it greyed out too.
Option to disable Right Zone MB auto preview for plugins presets.
Saving Sampler Track with the sample embedded to a custom location.
Different grid and Q options for Main Page and Key Editor
Range Tool for key editor!
Full range lower zone mixer


----------



## pixel

LudovicVDP said:


> That would be nice. How many times do I move a midi/audio part and end up dropping it on the track above/below!!


You can press CTRL to prevent moving part up or down (to some extend).


----------



## Crossroads

Ozinga said:


> Different grid and Q options for Main Page and Key Editor



Please no! Or at least a preference. This is one of those small but huge things that drive me nuts in Studio One!


----------



## pixel

Optional:
- preset menu stays open after selecting a preset (GrooveAgent got that option)


----------



## stodesign12

I'm very happy with Cubase tbh, but my expectations are a bit low and I don't think Steinberg is going to make big changes. I'd love a modern and consistent new GUI, and the Logic/Studio One feature that allows you to see the instrument of the track you select...


----------



## PaulieDC

jpb007.uk said:


> I wonder how many others have come across this issue. Anyone?
> It's a mega issue when trying to use external faders. Touchscreen faders seem to be especially prone to this.


Oh good, I thought it was the FaderPort integration plus having a 15.6" touchscreen... this doesn't help the problem but I'm a bit relieved it's just not a funky hardware thing on my end.


----------



## Ethos

Multisampling in the Sampler Track!


----------



## Home Studio 87

Hope for "real Multitrack" midi event in front off each output.... and saving multitrack with Group/FX/etc... Same for the channel configuration windows when say "connected track" have the send FX with group and master.... and finally a Touch (editable) panel (see lemur/Touch OSC/DTouch) for shortcut/Macros.....


----------



## Crossroads

For the love of god an overhaul to that dreadful automation and quick control system and an overhaul to expression maps...


----------



## LudovicVDP

pixel said:


> You can press CTRL to prevent moving part up or down (to some extend).


Wow. Didn't know that ! I owe you a beer !


----------



## pixel

LudovicVDP said:


> Wow. Didn't know that ! I owe you a beer !


Me neither. I wanted to answer your comment that Steinberg should add an option for like that but then I tried Shift and Ctrl and this is how I found it  This is a crucial discovery for me to


----------



## pixel

Crossroads said:


> For the love of god an overhaul to that dreadful automation and quick control system and an overhaul to expression maps...


It's in the works but I don't expect it to come with 11.5. Maybe C12, hopefully.


----------



## BRVLN

I would be thoroughly disappointed if we’re not gonna get routed folders.
Like in literally almost EVERY OTHER DAW!!


----------



## estevancarlos

*A good user interface designed by a person who studied UI design.*


----------



## antic604

BRVLN said:


> I would be thoroughly disappointed if we’re not gonna get routed folders.
> Like in literally almost EVERY OTHER DAW!!


You can put tracks into a Folder and then add Group (bus) to those tracks and put it into the Folder. Is that what you mean?


----------



## olvra

antic604 said:


> You can put tracks into a Folder and then add Group (bus) to those tracks and put it into the Folder. Is that what you mean?


Cubase's current folder track is a "Basic Folder", @BRVLN wants "Routing Folder".

(+1)


----------



## Akarin

Something tells me that there won't be a Cubase 11.5 and that they will jump directly to Cubase 12.


----------



## youngpokie

Akarin said:


> Something tells me that there won't be a Cubase 11.5 and that they will jump directly to Cubase 12.


Daniel from Steinberg said at the Dorico forum "Dorico 4, Cubase 12..." talking about next release versions a few days ago and then edited the post later to remove version numbers.


----------



## kilgurt

Please implement a proper preset system for all things related "external" in order to keep all connections where they are - even after changing the audio interface. This would be a major relief!


----------



## dylanmixer

Akarin said:


> Something tells me that there won't be a Cubase 11.5 and that they will jump directly to Cubase 12.


I heard them mention 12 on the cubase forum too. I honestly hope there are significant improvements to justify that as well as a full priced upgrade.


----------



## lucor

Maybe we'll finally get Dorico integration with Cubase? At least that would explain why Dorico 4 is coming so late (they usually had their paid updates sometime around summer/late summer the previous years, and Steinberg is usually on a pretty tight schedule with their software updates).

It would also explain going directly to Version 12, because such a major feature would probably not be 'worthy' of a .5 update.


----------



## Joseph JP

This is big news. If they do release Cubase 12 instead of 11.5. They must have really done some significant upgrades like losing the dongle, updating the UI, Dorico integration or even rewriting the code and fulfilling long overdue feature requests and no more backward compatibility. This would mean their biggest update yet, so if they are willing to skip a version, that would mean they are definitely going to charge a premium. Lets see, so within 2 to 3 weeks we will have a new version of cubase to talk about.


----------



## Joseph JP

youngpokie said:


> That's an interesting thought. I was also thinking there's a potential connection with move to iLok in there somewhere...


Steinberg moving Cubase to ILok is not possible/feasible, from a marketing standpoint because they created/own the E-Licenser. If they do shift, it's like acknowledging that something was wrong with the e-licenser to begin with and that they couldn't do anything about it and couldn't fix it, so they moved to ILok and it doesn't make sense, when you already have a thing which works and only frustrates users with multiple PC's or laptops in moving licences due to a dongle, just make it so it activates online for multiple systems and works offline without the dongle while keeping the system intact, why pay another company to host your software and potentially lose a product(dongle) which you can still sell.


----------



## EgM

Joseph JP said:


> Steinberg moving Cubase to ILok is not possible/feasible, from a marketing standpoint because they created/own the E-Licenser. If they do shift, it's like acknowledging that something was wrong with the e-licenser to begin with and that they couldn't do anything about it and couldn't fix it, so they moved to ILok and it doesn't make sense, when you already have a thing which works and only frustrates users with multiple PC's or laptops in moving licences due to a dongle, just make it so it activates online for multiple systems and works offline without the dongle while keeping the system intact, why pay another company to host your software and potentially lose a product(dongle) which you can still sell.



They've already acknowledged that it doesn't work by saying they're moving to a new copy protection scheme. eLicenser has been down for weeks back in march. VSL also is moving to iLok possibly because of eLC's shortcomings.


----------



## Joseph JP

EgM said:


> They've already acknowledged that it doesn't work by saying they're moving to a new copy protection scheme. eLicenser has been down for weeks back in march. VSL also is moving to iLok possibly because of eLC's shortcomings.



Yikes, I didn't know this. I upgraded late so did not know that they had made an official statement. i'm not on twitter. Well we have good times ahead then. But I was sure they could have fixed it or something. Maybe the guy who developed the code left. We will never know the reason for now.


----------



## estevancarlos

Seems like I bought this software at a weird time.


----------



## Anthony

Joseph JP said:


> This is big news. If they do release Cubase 12 instead of 11.5. They must have really done some significant upgrades like losing the dongle, updating the UI, Dorico integration or even rewriting the code and fulfilling long overdue feature requests and no more backward compatibility. This would mean their biggest update yet, so if they are willing to skip a version, that would mean they are definitely going to charge a premium. Lets see, so within 2 to 3 weeks we will have a new version of cubase to talk about.


I suspect that Steinberg will release Cubase 11.5 next rather than jump to version 12. I would not expect anything big at this point given that their last few releases have included rather modest new features (though still useful). I hope that I'm wrong, but they really seem to be struggling lately.

The combination of fixing new issues (which they now reliably produce in each release), solving long-standing known issues, and finishing half-baked features introduced in previous versions consumes a considerable amount of their time. I can't help but think that they're constantly operating in 'fire-fighting' mode.


----------



## estevancarlos

Anthony said:


> I suspect that Steinberg will release Cubase 11.5 next rather than jump to version 12. I would not expect anything big at this point given that their last few releases have included rather modest new features (though still useful). I hope that I'm wrong, but they really seem to be struggling lately.
> 
> The combination of fixing new issues (which they now reliably produce in each release), solving long-standing known issues, and finishing half-baked features introduced in previous versions consumes a considerable amount of their time. I can't help but think that they're constantly operating in 'fire-fighting' mode.


I worked at a small company that had one of the unique experiences of being VERY popular in the late 90s and early 2000s. They very casually and organically added many features and components to their site to the point where it became bloat and cruft. It was a maintenance nightmare. They eventually had to face a disappointing truth: It cost a lot of money to maintain features that only 4% of their user base used and they weren't prepared to handle complaints and backlash if they removed it.

This company eventually was bought out. They created an incremental strategy for removing features over several years. It was necessary. Millions were lost on code that ended doing little for the users. I wouldn't be surprised if Steinberg is in a similar boat. When I think about this type of software, I think of Photoshop. The only reason that software exists as it does now, constantly growing with constant fixes, is due to the subscription model.

I normally don't support subscription models BUT if Cubase needs a lot of support and if we want to keep ALL the features that may be the only way to go.


----------



## Anthony

estevancarlos said:


> I worked at a small company that had one of the unique experiences of being VERY popular in the late 90s and early 2000s. They very casually and organically added many features and components to their site to the point where it became bloat and cruft. It was a maintenance nightmare. They eventually had to face a disappointing truth: It cost a lot of money to maintain features that only 4% of their user base used and they weren't prepared to handle complaints and backlash if they removed it.
> 
> This company eventually was bought out. They created an incremental strategy for removing features over several years. It was necessary. Millions were lost on code that ended doing little for the users. I wouldn't be surprised if Steinberg is in a similar boat. When I think about this type of software, I think of Photoshop. The only reason that software exists as it does now, constantly growing with constant fixes, is due to the subscription model.
> 
> I normally don't support subscription models BUT if Cubase needs a lot of support and if we want to keep ALL the features that may be the only way to go.


I experienced something similar to what you described. I wrote a tiny 10-line program for some colleagues that performed a single, simple function, and they were very happy with it. But after using it for a week they asked if I could add another feature, which I was glad to do. Well this, "can you add just one more feature?" dynamic went on for two years, at the end of which produced an unwieldy software-Frankenstein (Frankenware) comprising several thousand lines of _in-line_ code!

If they had originally come to me with all the required features at once, I would have planned it out and codded it modularly. The actual code was quite a nightmare to maintain and eventually I had to say no more.

So I completely understand what you're saying about Steinberg/Cubase.


----------



## MarcusD

Since the patch update I've run into issues regarding Shift + Alt not working correctly when performing certain batch functions?

Before, if I wanted to set all my pre-gain filter EQ HP / LP slopes to 24db. I could select all the channels I want this to be applied to, hold Shift + alt then select 24db and Cubase would apply it to the other channels. Now it wont let me., it just closes the menu for selecting the DP slope?

EDIT : Just tried it for a while.. Sometimes seems to work but it's a little buggy and doesn't work all the time?


----------



## stodesign12

"The future is dongle free" No, Cubase is not moving to iLok.


----------



## antic604

stodesign12 said:


> "The future is dongle free" No, Cubase is not moving to iLok.


Not saying it's moving, but there's also on-line iLok that doesn't require physical USB dongle...

Personally I'm betting on Steinberg's own on-line eLicenser, though.


----------



## darkogav

Looks like some odd issues with 11.x. I just tried IK Comprexxor on a track. The GUI and functionality is all broken. The same plugin works fine in 9.5 and 10.5 on same system. :-(


----------



## Nico5

Joseph JP said:


> they created/own the E-Licenser


Own: yes
Created: no









Steinberg announces acquisition of Syncrosoft eLicenser technology


KVR Audio News: Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH has announced that it has acquired the eLicenser technology of crypto and security solutions provider Syncrosoft Hard- und Software GmbH for an undisclosed sum. The a...




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Nico5

estevancarlos said:


> I worked at a small company that had one of the unique experiences of being VERY popular in the late 90s and early 2000s. They very casually and organically added many features and components to their site to the point where it became bloat and cruft. It was a maintenance nightmare. They eventually had to face a disappointing truth: It cost a lot of money to maintain features that only 4% of their user base used and they weren't prepared to handle complaints and backlash if they removed it.
> 
> This company eventually was bought out. They created an incremental strategy for removing features over several years. It was necessary. Millions were lost on code that ended doing little for the users. I wouldn't be surprised if Steinberg is in a similar boat. When I think about this type of software, I think of Photoshop. The only reason that software exists as it does now, constantly growing with constant fixes, is due to the subscription model.
> 
> I normally don't support subscription models BUT if Cubase needs a lot of support and if we want to keep ALL the features that may be the only way to go.



As a long time Cubase user (around 20 years, having skipped only one upgrade), I can attest to the fact that the Cubase UI is being gradually modernized, one release at a time. So what you're seeing in the current Cubase UI are quite a few inconsistencies due to this evolution from the ancient to the new.

So I think you're at least partly preaching to the already converted.

But UI isn't the only priority - there has been a rather strong feature evolution and audio engine evolution as well. Of course, never quite fast enough for many of us, but I haven't really seen any other DAW beat the overall functional depth and width of Cubase yet, while several other DAWs have specific strengths suited better for specific workflows and use cases.



estevancarlos said:


> I normally don't support subscription models BUT if Cubase needs a lot of support and if we want to keep ALL the features that may be the only way to go.


Having only skipped one paid upgrade (SX2) over the last 20 years, in my mental model, Cubase is on a voluntary subscription model via the annual paid upgrade cycle. -- And I like that a whole lot better than losing access if not paying.


----------



## BRVLN

Nico5 said:


> As a long time Cubase user (around 20 years, having skipped only one upgrade), I can attest to the fact that the Cubase UI is being gradually modernized, one release at a time. So what you're seeing in the current Cubase UI are quite a few inconsistencies due to this evolution from the ancient to the new.
> 
> So I think you're at least partly preaching to the already converted.
> 
> But UI isn't the only priority - there has been a rather strong feature evolution and audio engine evolution as well. Of course, never quite fast enough for many of us, but I haven't really seen any other DAW beat the overall functional depth and width of Cubase yet, while several other DAWs have specific strengths suited better for specific workflows and use cases.
> 
> 
> Having only skipped one paid upgrade (SX2) over the last 20 years, in my mental model, Cubase is on a voluntary subscription model via the annual paid upgrade cycle. -- And I like that a whole lot better than losing access if not paying.


I agree.
I've upgraded each Cubase version since V4 (which was my first one). Even the 0.5 versions.
Generally, I feel that it has become more stable over the years rather than more unreliable.
So I don't think I would mind a yearly subscription since I already pay each year, but I think it's a little polarizing for new customers.
With that being said, if that means more frequent updates and more features? Sign me up!


----------



## Anthony

Anthony said:


> I suspect that Steinberg will release Cubase 11.5 next rather than jump to version 12. I would not expect anything big at this point given that their last few releases have included rather modest new features (though still useful). I hope that I'm wrong, but they really seem to be struggling lately.
> 
> The combination of fixing new issues (which they now reliably produce in each release), solving long-standing known issues, and finishing half-baked features introduced in previous versions consumes a considerable amount of their time. I can't help but think that they're constantly operating in 'fire-fighting' mode.


And then there's this (from here https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/new-features/):


----------



## Anthony

3DC said:


> So existing Cubase Pro 11 will have to pay for update or what? I don't understand this?


Yes, as with every new release.


----------



## Joseph JP

3DC said:


> So existing Cubase Pro 11 will have to pay for update or what? I don't understand this?


Yes and No, if you have upgraded to 11 within the grace period, before 12 comes out, you get the upgrade to 12 for free. If not, you have to pay the price for the upgrade.


----------



## Anthony

Joseph JP said:


> Yes and No, if you have upgraded to 11 within the grace period, which is within 15 days or before 11.5 came out, you get the upgrade to 11.5 for free. If not, you have to pay the price for the upgrade.


Is there even going to be a version 11.5 (or were you just giving an example)?


----------



## Anthony

3DC said:


> Something is not right. As I understand there will be no Cubase 11.5 only Cubase 12. Its expected to be released in 2022. That's not 15 days from now.


Where did the 15 days come from?


----------



## Anthony

3DC said:


> From @Joseph JP previous post. Sorry for confusion.


I too am sorry; I should have quoted him...


----------



## Joseph JP

Anthony said:


> Where did the 15 days come from?


Sorry I meant Six weeks.


----------



## Anthony

Joseph JP said:


> Sorry I meant Six weeks.


Okay, so you're assuming a circa early-January release.


----------



## Joseph JP

3DC said:


> Something is not right. As I understand there will be no Cubase 11.5 only Cubase 12. Its expected to be released in 2022.





Anthony said:


> Okay, so you're assuming a circa early-January release.


Their is some confusion as to which version will be coming out, 11.5 or 12 this year. On Steinberg's forum somebody from the dorico team mentioned 12 instead of 11.5 for upcoming releases. Also the tentative date for a cubase release this year is nov 17 2021, which I saw on another forum.


----------



## Anthony

Joseph JP said:


> Also the tentative date for a cubase release this year is nov 17 2021, which I saw on another forum.


Was that an official Steinberg date, or speculation based on releases in previous years?


----------



## Fab

Please fix the audible 'clicking/popping' noise that happens when automating the LP filter ON/OFF parameter!


----------



## Joseph JP

Anthony said:


> Was that an official Steinberg date, or speculation based on releases in previous years?


I saw someone mention it on the steinberg forum. Who was a friend of a beta tester, who then deleted it, then it came up on a another forum. That's the information source. But if we are going based on previous release dates, it is being debated on forums to be sometime between 11 to 17 of this month. But since Steinberg said cubase 12 is coming in 2022. We don't know for sure if there will be a version 11.5.


----------



## Joseph JP

Fab said:


> Please fix the audible 'clicking/popping' noise that happens when automating the LP filter ON/OFF parameter!


Yup, that is annoying. I stopped using those, just because of this bug.


----------



## Joseph JP

3DC said:


> To add to speculation I wonder how much would update cost from Cubase 11 if they decide to skip 11.5 version? 100 EUR or way more?


They would charge way more because they would have worked overtime to deliver on an upgrade with more features and bug fixes. So maybe 150 euro to start with.


----------



## pixel

BRVLN said:


> I agree.
> I've upgraded each Cubase version since V4 (which was my first one). Even the 0.5 versions.
> Generally, I feel that it has become more stable over the years rather than more unreliable.
> So I don't think I would mind a yearly subscription since I already pay each year, but I think it's a little polarizing for new customers.
> With that being said, if that means more frequent updates and more features? Sign me up!


With a subscription, at the moment you stop paying, you can still open projects but you can't do anything else. And that's the best-case scenario. In the worst case, you can't even open software anymore. 
In the current situation, if you don't update your software is still fully functional. 

Another thing: so far, current subscription models are only proving that there are less valuable updates and more 'fillers' just to fulfil the promise of getting something new each month. 

It's not polarizing only for new customers


----------



## Joseph JP

pixel said:


> With a subscription, at the moment you stop paying, you can still open projects but you can't do anything else. And that's the best-case scenario. In the worst case, you can't even open software anymore.
> In the current situation, if you don't update your software is still fully functional.
> 
> Another thing: so far, current subscription models are only proving that there are less valuable updates and more 'fillers' just to fulfil the promise of getting something new each month.
> 
> It's not polarizing only for new customers


I would rather they do a stable year release and then take a year off to program the next one. That would give Steinberg an extra full year to iron out issues and have time to work on the most wanted features. This way they can keep existing customers happy while bringing something new for every update and in the long run they could solve most of the issues and we will all be happy with the software. Now if this goes the adobe photoshop subscription route where you can't even open existing projects without the latest update or a missed payment or using an old version can get you sued and if they keep removing useful features instead with every update and if we think about the price they will charge for the subscription model. Then it is the worst case scenario possible via the subscription route. More damage to be done than good. But if they will still sell perpetual licenses then something can be worked out.


----------



## Darrell

There is an announcement on the Steinberg website regarding Cubase 12 and, although it does not explicitly state it, it seems they could skip v11.5 and release v12.



> Cubase 12 will be released in 2022, but we are starting the grace period today. This means that all Cubase versions activated from today onwards will be eligible for a free update to Cubase 12.








The 'Licensing info' button at this moment links to Steinberg homepage.

https://www.steinberg.net/cubase/new-features/


----------



## Nico5

Sure sounds like there won't be an 11.5 and it won't be this year.

By the way, from what I could tell, the deleted Dorico forum post mentioned something about a forthcoming *announcement* (not a release) - so it would seem, that this is now the announcement and I just can't see how a paid 11.5 upgrade this year would still make any sense.


----------



## Nico5

This is what that page looks like for me just now:






... so does that mean they really, really mean it?


----------



## José Herring

I think I'm the only Cubase user that's actually hoping that they get rid of features in Cubase 12. It's bloated and clunky for my taste and loaded with features that I have no use for.


----------



## Nico5

José Herring said:


> loaded with features that I have no use for


To have precisely the feature set you want, nothing less and nothing more, you may have to build your own DAW: 






Tracktion Engine | Tracktion







www.tracktion.com


----------



## José Herring

Nico5 said:


> To have precisely the feature set you want, nothing less and nothing more, you may have to build your own DAW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracktion Engine | Tracktion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tracktion.com


Love this. You are so right.


----------



## pixel

José Herring said:


> I think I'm the only Cubase user that's actually hoping that they get rid of features in Cubase 12. It's bloated and clunky for my taste and loaded with features that I have no use for.


You can always ask them to make a signature version with your name like Waves


----------



## Joseph JP

Good News Guys...... it Disappeared!!!!!


----------



## Darrell

Update from Matthias Quellmann (Senior Marketing Manager - Cubase):



> Unfortunately the information on the What’s new in 11 website was published unintentionally and it has already been removed. I’m sorry for the confusion.


Just to note that he says 'was published _unintentionally_'. Let's hope nobody activated anything based on the grace period that supposedly started today.


----------



## Nico5

Darrell said:


> Update from Matthias Quellmann (Senior Marketing Manager - Cubase):
> 
> 
> Just to note that he says 'was published _unintentionally_'.


He also implies this was meant for next week - and I think that would line up with the now deleted Dorico forum post about a forthcoming announcement









Cubase 12 hint on official webpage


Hi all, This wasn’t supposed to be there without any context. We have removed it again. The Grace Period has not started yet. There will be more details coming in the next week. Please excuse the confusion.




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## youngpokie

That's some scrambling going on! But at least I'm glad he says there's further context.

EDIT: And just for additional emphasis


----------



## Darrell

It gives the impression that the Steinberg website can be updated by anyone, whenever and however they want, as if it were Wikipedia.


----------



## Nico5

José Herring said:


> Love this. You are so right.


To me Cubase is the most all encompassing beast DAW out there, and I prefer it for exactly that.

For some more specific workflow priorities, other DAWs can be a better choice.


----------



## KEM

Nico5 said:


> To me Cubase is the most all encompassing beast DAW out there, and I prefer it for exactly that.
> 
> For some more specific workflow priorities, other DAWs can be a better choice.



Agreed, like if you’re making beats FL is the best, or if you’re making dubstep Ableton is the best, but for a little bit of everything Cubase just does it all and does it well enough


----------



## youngpokie

Nico5 said:


> I think that would line up with the now deleted Dorico forum post about a forthcoming announcement


I have no idea obviously and it's pure speculation, but the more I think about it, the more I'm wondering if the reason behind skipping a version and going straight to Cubase 12 is something to do with migration to iLok. 

So let's say something along the lines of "Cubase 12 - a MAJOR update but _only_ available if you move to iLok. We even threw in an extended grace period to sweeten the deal".


----------



## Fab

Joseph JP said:


> Yup, that is annoying. I stopped using those, just because of this bug.


Work around is to automate the frequency instead.


----------



## Nico5

youngpokie said:


> something to do with migration to iLok.


Just curious, where did you get the iLok speculation from?

I would be quite surprised, if they go to iLok - unless they buy the company (like they did with the current eLicenser).


----------



## KEM

Fab said:


> Please fix the audible 'clicking/popping' noise that happens when automating the LP filter ON/OFF parameter!



I don’t know if this is actually fixable, it’s the same as hard cutting without a fade in/out, you’re going to get pops and clicks, if you do a 10ms fade you’ll be able to get the effect you desire without the pops and clicks and no one will notice that fade as it’s so quick


----------



## youngpokie

Nico5 said:


> Just curious, where did you get the iLok speculation from?


I am just assuming that Steinberg and Vienna are going to move the iLok Cloud together, since they were the last remaining elicenser co's and Vienna already announced iLok. Of course it's possible that they'll go their separate ways too. My point was more about the incentive they might be creating for the migration, whatever it is


----------



## Nico5

youngpokie said:


> I am just assuming that Steinberg and Vienna are going to move the iLok Cloud together, since they were the last remaining elicenser co's and Vienna already announced iLok. Of course it's possible that they'll go their separate ways too. My point was more about the incentive they might be creating for the migration, whatever it is



I just seriously doubt that Steinberg would make themselves dependent on a copy protection platform (again), which they don't control (or that Yamaha doesn't control).


----------



## Tren

José Herring said:


> I think I'm the only Cubase user that's actually hoping that they get rid of features in Cubase 12. It's bloated and clunky for my taste and loaded with features that I have no use for.


One man's trash is another man's treasure. This is why a deep feature set is important.

What if Apple/Microsoft removed Finder/Explorer because some people didn't see a point in having a file manager on their desktop PC? You sound like one of those people.

The software is designed for more than just YOU. It's designed to cater to millions upon millions of users. This necessitates a very deep feature set. Otherwise, you're left with something that looks and functions like ACID Pro.

Not even sure why you bother to post something that offers so little value in this thread, TBH.

Don't like? Don't use.


----------



## pixel

Tren said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure. This is why a deep feature set is important.
> 
> What if Apple/Microsoft removed Finder/Explorer because some people didn't see a point in having a file manager on their desktop PC?


Don't give MS ideas! They already removed functions from Menu Start and Taskbar in Win11 that are crucial for my fast workflow. Following their mentality, File Explorer can be removed in Win12 because people are using computers only to surf the internet


----------



## jules

José Herring said:


> I think I'm the only Cubase user that's actually hoping that they get rid of features in Cubase 12. It's bloated and clunky for my taste and loaded with features that I have no use for.


It sure can benefit from a ui revamp, making things more logical and accessible.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

estevancarlos said:


> *A good user interface designed by a person who studied UI design.*


There's a bunch of us here would could take on that challenge, but you know - these days I'm as hands-on as I'm affordable, so best to call my buddy @Markrs.  I'm very good at pointing at things and bossing people around, though. Not sure if that'd help.


----------



## BRVLN

I was really hoping for a new version this month…
But if it’s coming next year, that might mean a bigger update than usual!
( wishful thinking)


----------



## KEM

I’d really like to be able to render MIDI triggered effects into the audio I have them routed to, I made a thread about it and didn’t get any responses but I use Stutter Edit 2 a lot and I use it as a MIDI triggered effect because that allows for the most amount of creative flexibility, but the downside of that is that when I try to render the main track to audio none of the Stutter Edit 2 stuff is baked into that rendered audio, it’s incredibly frustrating for me because I’d like to have all of it rendered into one track so I can deactivate the Stutter Edit 2 MIDI track but I’m not able to do this

This may actually be possible already but since no one replied to my thread about it I’m just not aware of how to do it, and if it’s not possible that’s a feature I absolutely want in a future version


----------



## Tren

pixel said:


> Don't give MS ideas! They already removed functions from Menu Start and Taskbar in Win11 that are crucial for my fast workflow. Following their mentality, File Explorer can be removed in Win12 because people are using computers only to surf the internet


The start menu being removed is ignorable. Since Windows Vista, Windows Search has been integrated into the start menu. It's literally easier to press the Windows key and start typing to find a program than it is to mouse through the start menu - even on Windows XP or 7. It's faster, as well.

I'm pretty sure Microsoft's user testing has exposed this, which is why they went in this direction, where you pin you most used apps to the top and then click over to the full start menu - which I only ever do after installing software to clean things up (as many developers add Uninstaller and Web Links to the Start Menu, like it's Windows 95 still (Windows 10/11 Hides some of this (uninstallers) by default, but they still show up when you Search).

The same way the Contextual Ribbon is superior to Nested Menus and stacked toolbars. People complained when it was new, because that's what they do.

The Start Menu is not crucial to anyone's workflow. Like I've stated, the start menu has been obsolete for well over a decade from a "efficiency of use" standpoint. Most computer literate people stopped Start Menu surfing a long time ago.

I'm really flabbergasted how the taskbar changes could disrupt anyone's workflow. Really, I just can't. Being able to move the Taskbar to the Top or Side of the screen has literally no impact on your "workflow" whatsoever.

I used the file manager example not because it's realistic, but _exactly _because it's an exaggeration - given that's what people complaining about these surface level changes in Windows 11 are doing... Exaggerating.

The multi-monitor changes alone are worth upgrading to Windows 11, especially for laptop users who routinely dock and undock from a second (or second and third) display.

They have cleaned up multiple areas of the UI, which actually is nice from a usability standpoint.

The only thing I miss on the new taskbar is the time/date on my secondary display, Lol. But that's not really affecting my "workflow" - whatever that seems to mean to people here, these days.

Love how people on production forums love to overuse that word. If the toilet paper were too rough they'd say Charmin was critical to their workflow, at this point...


----------



## pixel

Tren said:


> The start menu being removed is ignorable. Since Windows Vista, Windows Search has been integrated into the start menu. It's literally easier to press the Windows key and start typing to find a program than it is to mouse through the start menu - even on Windows XP or 7. It's faster, as well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Microsoft's user testing has exposed this, which is why they went in this direction, where you pin you most used apps to the top and then click over to the full start menu - which I only ever do after installing software to clean things up (as many developers add Uninstaller and Web Links to the Start Menu, like it's Windows 95 still (Windows 10/11 Hides some of this (uninstallers) by default, but they still show up when you Search).
> 
> The same way the Contextual Ribbon is superior to Nested Menus and stacked toolbars. People complained when it was new, because that's what they do.
> 
> The Start Menu is not crucial to anyone's workflow. Like I've stated, the start menu has been obsolete for well over a decade from a "efficiency of use" standpoint. Most computer literate people stopped Start Menu surfing a long time ago.
> 
> I'm really flabbergasted how the taskbar changes could disrupt anyone's workflow. Really, I just can't. Being able to move the Taskbar to the Top or Side of the screen has literally no impact on your "workflow" whatsoever.
> 
> I used the file manager example not because it's realistic, but _exactly _because it's an exaggeration - given that's what people complaining about these surface level changes in Windows 11 are doing... Exaggerating.
> 
> The multi-monitor changes alone are worth upgrading to Windows 11, especially for laptop users who routinely dock and undock from a second (or second and third) display.
> 
> They have cleaned up multiple areas of the UI, which actually is nice from a usability standpoint.
> 
> The only thing I miss on the new taskbar is the time/date on my secondary display, Lol. But that's not really affecting my "workflow" - whatever that seems to mean to people here, these days.
> 
> Love how people on production forums love to overuse that word. If the toilet paper were too rough they'd say Charmin was critical to their workflow, at this point...


Very ignorant response. Just because it's fine for you, it doesn't mean that it's fine for the others. You don't have exclusivity to decide what is useful and what is not.

I'm working in both audio and gaming industry. Having a lot of apps in start menu + even more folders (often with the same name for both) helps me to navigate through all this mess. Current start menu with forced junk in it is absolutely not effective for me.
Not being able to put taskbar on the left side on my ultrawide monitor is also bad when I work in Cubase. Also having Taskbar on top or bottom is only taking space. Please don't tell me that I can autohide it because it's the worst that can be done in situations like working in DAW.

MS based their decisions based on the data they collected. So sad because first thing that power users do is to disable their telemetry.

Win11 is WinME V2 for me. Unfinished crippled product.


----------



## Trensharo

pixel said:


> Very ignorant response. Just because it's fine for you, it doesn't mean that it's fine for the others. You don't have exclusivity to decide what is useful and what is not.
> 
> I'm working in both audio and gaming industry. Having a lot of apps in start menu + even more folders (often with the same name for both) helps me to navigate through all this mess. Current start menu with forced junk in it is absolutely not effective for me.
> Not being able to put taskbar on the left side on my ultrawide monitor is also bad when I work in Cubase. Also having Taskbar on top or bottom is only taking space. Please don't tell me that I can autohide it because it's the worst that can be done in situations like working in DAW.
> 
> MS based their decisions based on the data they collected. So sad because first thing that power users do is to disable their telemetry.
> 
> Win11 is WinME V2 for me. Unfinished crippled product.


There is nothing about the Start or Taskbar changes that breaks a yokes workflow. That's not ignorance. That's reality. You're free to live outside of it. Your choice.

Your experience is your experience, but the term exaggeration exists for a reason.

The last sentence in your reply is kind of on the nose.

Apple broke everyone's plug-ins with a macOS upgrade and people moaned and wailed less than you are about that.


----------



## Ozinga

youngpokie said:


> That's some scrambling going on! But at least I'm glad he says there's further context.
> 
> EDIT: And just for additional emphasis


Plot Twist: Steinberg acquires Fender


----------



## J-M

Gone for a few days and suddenly they're skipping 11.5 and going directly to 12, eh? Better be good...


----------



## quickbrownf0x

I hope Steinberg will include a new stock plugin where I can just go do a number two without having to leave my studio desk, so I can finish this stupid cue on time. Maybe call it AutoWipe. And it's in 7.1.


----------



## pixel

quickbrownf0x said:


> I hope Steinberg will include a new stock plugin where I can just go do a number two without having to leave my studio desk, so I can finish this stupid cue on time. Maybe call it AutoWipe. And it's in 7.1.


They literally have to add a Toilet plugin that can be inserted as an External Effect  
Unfortunately, it may come with a hardware 'dongle' in the form of a big pipe - but maybe it can serve as an eLicenser replacement


----------



## Project Anvil

I only have one expectation and that is that Cubase will continue to crash reliably.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

pixel said:


> They literally have to add a Toilet plugin that can be inserted as an External Effect
> Unfortunately, it may come with a hardware 'dongle' in the form of a big pipe - but maybe it can serve as an eLicenser replacement


This sounds like a great idea for a start-up. I'll do the presentation, lark about with investors. Let me go grab my little black book (of horrors). @Markrs are you up for some proper field work/user testing, you old and lazy UX bastard?


----------



## MarcusD

Can't wait to see how smooth 12 launch goes! 🍿 Hopefully, they get it right this time 😜


----------



## Jura Puclin

Rummor is they'll probably remove USB-eLicenser too.
​


----------



## Tim_Wells

I'd love a move track or folder command. I'm tired of dragging everything.

For example, a dialog box that allow you to - 

Move selected tracks or folders:
- After track number ###
- To end of project
- To top of project


----------



## Tim_Wells

Oh and a decent document editor for Notepad. With font size, colors, bold, italicize, etc.

Also, a Notepad per event.

That way my projects can be a bigger mess than they already are.


----------



## KEM

So I shouldn't upgrade to 11 right now??


----------



## Nico5

KEM said:


> So I shouldn't upgrade to 11 right now??


wait until they officially announce something (likely this week):


----------



## KEM

Nico5 said:


> wait until they officially announce something (likely this week)



Ok cool, I’m hoping that happens, I upgraded to Big Sur and 10 is very slow now


----------



## Wolf68

I'm still on v.10 and happy.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Nico5 said:


> wait until they officially announce something (likely this week):


... and maybe wait a day or two for confirmation they really mean it this time? Wonder if support will help out anyone who upgraded thinking they were in the grace period because the official website said so....


----------



## antic604

KEM said:


> I’d really like to be able to render MIDI triggered effects into the audio I have them routed to, I made a thread about it and didn’t get any responses but I use Stutter Edit 2 a lot and I use it as a MIDI triggered effect because that allows for the most amount of creative flexibility, but the downside of that is that when I try to render the main track to audio none of the Stutter Edit 2 stuff is baked into that rendered audio, it’s incredibly frustrating for me because I’d like to have all of it rendered into one track so I can deactivate the Stutter Edit 2 MIDI track but I’m not able to do this
> 
> This may actually be possible already but since no one replied to my thread about it I’m just not aware of how to do it, and if it’s not possible that’s a feature I absolutely want in a future version


You should actually render the track that produces the sound that then passes through Stutter Edit. Just make sure you're rendering "complete signal path"





__





Render Selection Dialog


You can render selections of audio events and/or MIDI parts with default settings or with customized settings. The Render Selection dialog allows you to customize the selection render settings.




steinberg.help


----------



## Brian2112

I expect to be disappointed.


----------



## KEM

antic604 said:


> You should actually render the track that produces the sound that then passes through Stutter Edit. Just make sure you're rendering "complete signal path"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render Selection Dialog
> 
> 
> You can render selections of audio events and/or MIDI parts with default settings or with customized settings. The Render Selection dialog allows you to customize the selection render settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steinberg.help



That’s what I did but it doesn’t render Stutter Edit 2


----------



## antic604

KEM said:


> That’s what I did but it doesn’t render Stutter Edit 2


Can you make a screenshot of your setup for source & StutterEdit tracks + rendering settings?


----------



## KEM

antic604 said:


> Can you make a screenshot of your setup for source & StutterEdit tracks + rendering settings?



Yeah absolutely, as soon as I can get it done I’ll post it here and tag you


----------



## Barrel Maker

Crossroads said:


> For the love of god an overhaul to that dreadful automation and quick control system and an overhaul to expression maps...


This, and this again. P l e a s e, Steinberg.


----------



## antic604

KEM said:


> Yeah absolutely, as soon as I can get it done I’ll post it here and tag you


I don't have Cubase installed anymore, but here's a setup that works for me in Studio One:
(1) a track with a synth that produces audio, with a channel fader completely down
(2) an FX Track with Stutter Edit on it; the 1st track sends audio through it pre-fader
(3) a track with MIDI clip that's sending it to Stutter Edit

It all sounds as expected, but the rendering 'gotcha' was that in order to hear the effect of StutterEdit in resulting mixdown clip I had to select BOTH the synth track (1) and MIDI track (3). Notice in below .gif that at first attempt both bars of the render are exactly the same and only after I've selected both tracks the render was fine.

Perhaps it's the same / similar in Cubase?


----------



## Darrell

Update regarding the start of the transition to a new method of Steinberg product licensing.

Among others it is confirmed that both Dorico 4 and Cubase 12 will be released in 2022, in that order.









Steinberg Licensing: A New and Exciting Era Begins


The transition to Steinberg Licensing begins. Our products will use this new system when introducing new versions of our creative tools and instruments.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## zigzag

I hope the transition to a new licensing method isn't the only reason for skipping .5 version


----------



## Pietro

New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




www.steinberg.net





So no 11.5 indeed and 12 will already transition to the new licensing system. 

- Piotr


----------



## Breaker

The grace period for Cubase 12 has started already, so I assume that it will be released rather early next year.


----------



## manw

quickbrownf0x said:


> - what's the news on Win11 compatibility, btw?


I woke up one morning and my computer had updated itself to Windows 11 overnight...
So far, i'm on Cubase 11.0.41 (or whatever is the latest) and everything is smooth, albeit i seem to have a 5% increase in CPU usage when opening the same session from Windows 10... But YMMV...since there's no official word yet.


----------



## youngpokie

zigzag said:


> I hope the transition to a new licensing method isn't the only reason for skipping .5 version


What else is the reason for skipping it, especially when they trained their users for years to expect a November update to Cubase?


----------



## gedlig

youngpokie said:


> What else is the reason for skipping it, especially when they trained their users for years to expect a November update to Cubase?


A UI that looks like S1, hopefully :D

(not really joking, love the sharp cornered UI, and hate MacOS, W11 UI :D)


----------



## zigzag

youngpokie said:


> What else is the reason for skipping it, especially when they trained their users for years to expect a November update to Cubase?


Big update, like Dorico-Cubase integration. One can hope, right? :D


----------



## lucor

I was also hoping for a bigger update in regards to new features, but the wording on that forum statement makes it sound like the exact opposite, like their main focus was mostly on the new licencing system and new features got less attention.
If that's the case, I'm sure that won't stop them from charging the full 99€ for the update though. 

Hope they'll prove me wrong!


----------



## quickbrownf0x

manw said:


> I woke up one morning and my computer had updated itself to Windows 11 overnight...
> So far, i'm on Cubase 11.0.41 (or whatever is the latest) and everything is smooth, albeit i seem to have a 5% increase in CPU usage when opening the same session from Windows 10... But YMMV...since there's no official word yet.


Cheers. Looks allright then.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Hey Yamaha - How about a light version of Line 6 Helix?


----------



## rollasoc

Tim_Wells said:


> Hey Yamaha - How about a light version of Line 6 Helix?


How about the full version, so I can share songs with my guitarist, who uses it already


----------



## GtrJazz

I just purchased Nuendo 11 but haven’t registered it. Will the grace period to Nuendo 12 free upgrade apply to Nuendo users or just Cubase ?


----------



## rollasoc

Not much info...









New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## KEM

Just bought 11


----------



## kitekrazy

I'm going to assume Yamaha is ditching eLicenser. VSL is going iLok and Steinberg will do their owntype of authorization. Cubase 12 will be allowed on two machines.


----------



## leo007

after all those years. finally no more eLicenser


----------



## rollasoc

leo007 said:


> after all those years. finally no more eLicenser


it's a sad day :(


----------



## jononotbono

I just filmed a video on what I think the problems with Expression Maps are and so to answer the OPs question properly, this is what I would love to be included/changed in Cubase 12.


----------



## easyrider

jononotbono said:


> I just filmed a video on what I think the problems with Expression Maps are and so to answer the OPs question properly, this is what I would love to be included/changed in Cubase 12.



Your room is massive !


----------



## Joseph JP

jononotbono said:


> I just filmed a video on what I think the problems with Expression Maps are and so to answer the OPs question properly, this is what I would love to be included/changed in Cubase 12.



I hope Steinberg watches your videos and phones you up, you have summarised all the issues we face. Thank you for doing that. They have a lot of time now in their hands for cubase 12, they should just transfer your brain to their department. IT will definitely make cubase 12 a pleasure to use with the Luke Johnson additional features and the UI can take inspiration from your room. It looks like a luxury spaceship with extra comfort and ease of use. Definitely needed in cubase 12.


----------



## Joseph JP

GtrJazz said:


> I just purchased Nuendo 11 but haven’t registered it. Will the grace period to Nuendo 12 free upgrade apply to Nuendo users or just Cubase ?


Most probably just Nuendo. Cause you bought a Nuendo licence and not a Cubase one. Also the grace period is for cubase users and does not mention nuendo. So you can only upgrade cubase and not Nuendo. Maybe the upgrade to Nuendo 12 starts in the second half of 2022 after Cubase 12 is released. We have no information on when Nuendo 12 will be released.


----------



## easyrider

jononotbono said:


> I just filmed a video on what I think the problems with Expression Maps are and so to answer the OPs question properly, this is what I would love to be included/changed in Cubase 12.



Great video….but man that was painful watching you actually get wound up doing it….

🥵


----------



## estevancarlos

Nico5 said:


> As a long time Cubase user (around 20 years, having skipped only one upgrade), I can attest to the fact that the Cubase UI is being gradually modernized, one release at a time. So what you're seeing in the current Cubase UI are quite a few inconsistencies due to this evolution from the ancient to the new.
> 
> So I think you're at least partly preaching to the already converted.
> 
> But UI isn't the only priority - there has been a rather strong feature evolution and audio engine evolution as well. Of course, never quite fast enough for many of us, but I haven't really seen any other DAW beat the overall functional depth and width of Cubase yet, while several other DAWs have specific strengths suited better for specific workflows and use cases.
> 
> 
> Having only skipped one paid upgrade (SX2) over the last 20 years, in my mental model, Cubase is on a voluntary subscription model via the annual paid upgrade cycle. -- And I like that a whole lot better than losing access if not paying.


I think the problem with this payment model is no one wants to pay for an upgrade IF all it is is bug fixes and UI/UX updates. Or rather that doesn't attract enough new users. It's not profitable enough. So they feel forced to add more half baked features that take years to fix afterwards. They feel forced to package marketable features to attract more upgrades and users. I say this because it happened at my previous company and happens to others.

The subscription model skips this. They can skip trying to come up with a new marketable feature and instead they're paid to fix what they already have.


----------



## easyrider

A Gui update….this is Cubase from 20 years ago….


----------



## estevancarlos

easyrider said:


> A Gui update….this is Cubase from 20 years ago….


Honestly, this GUI is decent. It's more focused and appears to follow a clearer color schema.

I mean, the GUI looks lame but so very clear unlike the current version.


----------



## naturalahvi

Search function in preferences.


----------



## estevancarlos

naturalahvi said:


> Search function in preferences.


On that note, here's what Studio One does. No search, which would be nice but lots of sub categories.


----------



## Tim_Wells

estevancarlos said:


> Honestly, this GUI is decent. It's more focused and appears to follow a clearer color schema.
> 
> I mean, the GUI looks lame but so very clear unlike the current version.


Yeah your point is well taken, but there's like a gazillion more features now.


----------



## estevancarlos

Tim_Wells said:


> Yeah your point is well taken, but there's like a gazillion more features now.


Oh absolutely. Cubase has to struggle with a gazillion features, which we can respect. Their UI also shows what looks like the remnants of a series of lost battles, past and present.

I say this as a an old man yelling at a cloud (and sure maybe I'm not that old) but we all went astray when we abandoned the constraints of early OS chrome GUIs. Companies really wanted to figure out how to make UIs look "cool" but that clearly got complicated.

I just saw a friend using Pro Tools 7. I was amazed at the clarity of the application during that time. Felt like a golden age.


----------



## Trensharo

estevancarlos said:


> Oh absolutely. Cubase has to struggle with a gazillion features, which we can respect. Their UI also shows what looks like the remnants of a series of lost battles, past and present.
> 
> I say this as a an old man yelling at a cloud (and sure maybe I'm not that old) but we all went astray when we abandoned the constraints of early OS chrome GUIs. Companies really wanted to figure out how to make UIs look "cool" but that clearly got complicated.
> 
> I just saw a friend using Pro Tools 7. I was amazed at the clarity of the application during that time. Felt like a golden age.


Pro Tools is actually a HORRIBLE example, because the software has actually changed very little in its overall UI/UX over the years. The latest version looks practically the same as PT7 - just with concessions made to accommodate new functionality that needs UI-level changes (i.e. Folder Tracks).

If I saw someone using PT7, I'd assume they were using a far more recent revision of the software - at a glance.

That Pro Tools screenshot doesn't look much different from the current version, and neither does that Cubase UI. The only obvious difference is the color scheme, though I don't find the current Cubase color scheme to be even approaching bad (but I am getting tired of every developer thinking they have to "go dark" by default.

Old version of most apps can be made to seem like "clarity" when all the utility windows etc. are closed. The worse UIs in the world can look palatable if you present the right screen capture to someone.


----------



## naturalahvi

estevancarlos said:


> On that note, here's what Studio One does. No search, which would be nice but lots of sub categories.


This is how Virtual DJ does search in prefs.


----------



## pixel

easyrider said:


> A Gui update….this is Cubase from 20 years ago….


Hideous. In comparison, Sonar was eye candy at that time (now it's incredibly cluttered IMO). Yet I switched to SX 1, probably because I had a cheap LCD monitor on which there was not so much difference :D 
Now I don't remember if there was a huge difference between those two at that time (and what was the reason to quit Sonar).


----------



## Trensharo

pixel said:


> Hideous. In comparison, Sonar was eye candy at that time (now it's incredibly cluttered IMO). Yet I switched to SX 1, probably because I had a cheap LCD monitor on which there was not so much difference :D
> Now I don't remember if there was a huge difference between those two at that time (and what was the reason to quit Sonar).


The pre-Skylight SONAR Interfaces were really bad, and extremely cluttered.

Skylight is a massive improvement over this.

I'd hardly call SONAR 8.5 "eye candy" compared to Cubase SX:






Much of that is personal preference, though.


----------



## lydian91

Cubase seems to be steering users to host instruments internally. Track import, render in place, etc. work far better with local instrument tracks (as opposed to VEP). With native Apple Silicon support, it could be a great workflow for more users. I would love to finally ditch VEP. 

I also think if Steinberg addresses the UI and incorporates Dorico in a substantive way, that will really push things forward. I love the Dorico and Cubasis interfaces. Perhaps they will move toward a design language along these lines. 

Now that DP has articulation maps (with delay compensation per articulation), I certainly hope expression maps get an update. 

Steinberg has been conservative in their updates for many years now. They are in a position to leap ahead, but it will require more fortitude than they have demonstrated in quite a while. They need to acknowledge the 500lb gorilla in the room: the legacy code base, and doing so may require forgoing backwards compatibility. 

We will see. I’m not holding my breath, but it would still be disappointing to just get a new licensing system and more plugins in 2022.


----------



## Pier

Cubase won't support VST2 on native Apple Sillicon version:









Cubase 12 and VST2 support?


Is support for VST2 going to be scrapped?




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Dewdman42

here we go again....


----------



## Dewdman42

Yea this post belongs on that other thread for the people that chose or are choosing to leave Cubase. This will be a factor for many people it sounds like, on the Mac ARM platform in a couple years from now. Simple truth is that MANY people still rely and depend on VST2 plugins. There is no technical reason whatsoever why M1 Macs couldn't run VST2 plugins. That is simply an abitrary decision being made by Steinberg to force people to move completely to VST3. As to why so many people have been slow to move on to VST3, the answer is simple and obvious...VST3 was not an improvement for most people... Here we are 10 years later since VST3 came out and still some VST3 plugins simply don't work right in some hosts. It has brought no real tangible benefit to end-users...it has only created conflict and problems for some. And so not surprisingly, even after 10 years....developers and users have not embraced VST3. Developing VST3 plugins and especially VST3 hosts, is substantially more complicated then VST2, for very little benefit in return.

But Steinberg wants to force it. That's they block new developers from even being able to get VST3 license anymore. And now they will use ARM Mac as an excuse to not support hosting VST2 plugins in cubase. I can say for my part, that I also still depend on VST2 and when I move to Apple Silicon, I will hence not be using Cubase anymore. Not that it matters, I am using DP11 mostly, which doesn't really support VST3 very well. And VePro which doesn't support VST3 at all.

Also, for what we do in this forum, VST3 has some very specific annoying design flaws that are directly related to CC and keyswitch handling...and there is no way around it. its one reason I usually choose VST2 version of any given instrument instead of VST3 whenever I have the choice. VST3 is great, however, for Audio FX since it uses less CPU when no sound.

I guess people can use Cubase12 and host their VST2 plugins in VePro..that would be a work around...


----------



## Trensharo

Pier said:


> Cubase won't support VST2 on native Apple Sillicon version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubase 12 and VST2 support?
> 
> 
> Is support for VST2 going to be scrapped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.steinberg.net


Well that means if most Cubase users upgrade, it will at least force Native Instruments, etc. to fast track their move to VST3!


----------



## Dewdman42

Cubase on m1 users won’t upgrade until all their plugins are vst3. Or they will use wrappers. Plug-in devs will only be forced if and when users are considering different plugins


----------



## RonOrchComp

Dewdman42 said:


> I guess people can use Cubase12 and host their VST2 plugins in VePro..that would be a work around..


Until VSL decides to drop VST2 support


----------



## Dewdman42

I find I very unlikely that any other DAW's will drop support for VST2 plugins for AT LEAST ten more years. There is no reason to. Only Steinberg will do that because they are acting like big brother.


----------



## Pier

Dewdman42 said:


> I find I very unlikely that any other DAW's will drop support for VST2 plugins for AT LEAST ten more years. There is no reason to. Only Steinberg will do that because they are acting like big brother.


I think this is mainly a way for Steinberg to put some pressure onto big developers like NI. Steinberg deprecated VST2 in 2013 and stopped maintaining it. It's not like audio developers didn't know this was coming. Also the VST2 SDK hasn't been available for years now.

It's also worth noting that Steinberg is doing this gradually. It's only removing support for the native Apple Silicon build of Cubase. Probably a minority of Cubase users, for now.

In my case, most plugins I use are VST3 already (U-He, FabFilter, Valhalla, etc). I think the only VST2 are Kontakt and Falcon.


----------



## Dewdman42

not all of what you say is true.

The VST2 sdk is available easily. The problem is that new developers cannot obtain the license as of a couple years ago, but many older developers have and actively develop for VST2....and for very good reasons.

it doesn't matter whether developers knew this was coming.

I have alsolutely no empathy for Steinberg on this point. They are flat out wrong in what they are doing. they can get away with it so they will do it, but I personally think they lose customers, not gain any, by doing this.

Kontakt comes in a VST3 flavor as of now, but beware about using CC switches to drive your instruments, due to flaws in VST3 design. though actually Kontakt itself has the same design flaw already...even in the VST2 version...so never mind...


----------



## Pier

@Dewdman42 obviously I disagree, but why are you arguing in favor of keeping a technology from 1999 around?


----------



## Dewdman42

because VST2 is not inferior to VST3, in fact some might think the opposite. VST2 is easier and more flexible that VST3. VST3 imposed a lot of complicated programming requirements for no net gain..and imposed more restriction. VST3 was a dumb idea..I don't care that it is dated later.


----------



## Pier

Dewdman42 said:


> because VST2 is not inferior to VST3, in fact some might think the opposite. VST2 is easier and more flexible that VST3. VST3 imposed a lot of complicated programming requirements for no net gain..and imposed more restriction. VST3 was a dumb idea..I don't care that it is dated later.


What about the fact that VST3 doesn't require a license and is free to use for any developer?

It also allows dynamic inputs/outputs, sample accurate automation, window resizing, and other features which AFAIK are not supported by VST2.


----------



## Dewdman42

Vst3 requires a license that is even more invasive then the vst2 license was. They were both always free. If you want to debate the pros and cons of vst3 vs vst3 go somewhere else this topic has been beaten to death for ten years. Google is your friend


----------



## Trensharo

Pier said:


> I think this is mainly a way for Steinberg to put some pressure onto big developers like NI. Steinberg deprecated VST2 in 2013 and stopped maintaining it. It's not like audio developers didn't know this was coming. Also the VST2 SDK hasn't been available for years now.
> 
> It's also worth noting that Steinberg is doing this gradually. It's only removing support for the native Apple Silicon build of Cubase. Probably a minority of Cubase users, for now.
> 
> In my case, most plugins I use are VST3 already (U-He, FabFilter, Valhalla, etc). I think the only VST2 are Kontakt and Falcon.


Kontakt has had a VST3 version for months now. NI has been rolling out VST3 updates. Massive just moved to VST3 last week or so. Going to be slow going, though!


----------



## Pier

Trensharo said:


> Kontakt has had a VST3 version for months now. NI has been rolling out VST3 updates. Massive just moved to VST3 last week or so. Going to be slow going, though!


Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Nico5

Dewdman42 said:


> developers and users have not embraced VST3.


As a user, I have embraced VST3 wholeheartedly. I happen to like some of the advantages it seems to bring.

However, I do believe you, that it has made things much harder for developers.


----------



## Dracarys

Instrument/Midi tracks like in Pro Tools instead of having double the amount of outputs. My engineer couldn't believe how many channels my mixer had. It's also frustrating having to automate on these outputs from VEP instead of directly on the MIDI. But, that will never happen because it seems like a huge recode.


----------



## Trensharo

Nico5 said:


> As a user, I have embraced VST3 wholeheartedly. I happen to like some of the advantages it seems to bring.
> 
> However, I do believe you, that it has made things much harder for developers.


They've had a decade to get on board. I am not shedding a tear for them, and I don't even want to see higher prices. A decade... More, even.


----------



## DJiLAND

I'm a Nuendo 11 user, but what I need most in Cubase 12 or Nuendo 12 is Multi-Mono plug-in support. In multichannel this is really necessary.
And when using an external device panel, it would be very happy if it was recalled like VST. Automated recording of external devices is very inconvenient and silly.
The external device panel can configure all CC and UI that can already control the device, but it is a waste that it can only be used as a remote control without a recall function.


----------



## Joseph JP

I hope they add (send to multiple bus/group) option. It would be really useful for parallel processing. It is about time they also keep mixing workflows in mind and pay attention to mix console feature requests, while working on the next iteration of Cubase.


----------



## Mjusick

Ableton Link!
I've been using Cubase for a long time. Unfortunately, every time with the last upgrades I was disappointed that no Ableton Link was included.

Cubase together with MASCHINE, iPads, AKAI devices, and yes, sorry, Ableton Live on another computer, everything in the same tempo. Oh what would that be beautiful!


----------



## a_reumers

artinro said:


> Yes. As I said above, for me this is enough of a deal breaker that I’ve reverted to v10. It’s bizarre and inexplicable that they removed it. I will not be upgrading until it returns.


This!! I still can't believe they just silently threw out this function and there has been zero communication about it.
Can anybody confirm this is still not working in Cubase 12? I refuse to upgrade to any new version without it.

Perhaps we can try to make some noise on the Steinberg Forum (once again), in this feature request:









Bring back Local Undo to the midi editors


Please bring back the local undo function in the key editor! This was a very useful function which I used all the time. I can see others have requested this feature too… Thanks




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## jononotbono

a_reumers said:


> This!! I still can't believe they just silently threw out this function and there has been zero communication about it.
> Can anybody confirm this is still not working in Cubase 12? I refuse to upgrade to any new version without it.
> 
> Perhaps we can try to make some noise on the Steinberg Forum (once again), in this feature request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Local Undo to the midi editors
> 
> 
> Please bring back the local undo function in the key editor! This was a very useful function which I used all the time. I can see others have requested this feature too… Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.steinberg.net


Don’t trigger @Blakus off. FFS 😂


----------



## a_reumers

Haha I just want to trigger Steinberg off!


----------



## J-M

a_reumers said:


> This!! I still can't believe they just silently threw out this function and there has been zero communication about it.
> Can anybody confirm this is still not working in Cubase 12? I refuse to upgrade to any new version without it.
> 
> Perhaps we can try to make some noise on the Steinberg Forum (once again), in this feature request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Local Undo to the midi editors
> 
> 
> Please bring back the local undo function in the key editor! This was a very useful function which I used all the time. I can see others have requested this feature too… Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.steinberg.net



I made another one before seeing this...because goddammit, could we just have this back or at least get a reason why they did away with it?









Bring back Local Undo


+1. The removal of this feature makes working with lots of midi tracks so much more difficult, because sometimes you want to undo a change you made in a part you edited half an hour ago, without undo’ing everything else you did in the meantime. Can we at least get a response from Steinberg on...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## iMovieShout

a_reumers said:


> This!! I still can't believe they just silently threw out this function and there has been zero communication about it.
> Can anybody confirm this is still not working in Cubase 12? I refuse to upgrade to any new version without it.
> 
> Perhaps we can try to make some noise on the Steinberg Forum (once again), in this feature request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Local Undo to the midi editors
> 
> 
> Please bring back the local undo function in the key editor! This was a very useful function which I used all the time. I can see others have requested this feature too… Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.steinberg.net


Has anyone checked with Greg Ondo on why this feature has disappeared? He would surely know or at least be able to find an explanation.


----------



## a_reumers

jpb007.uk said:


> Has anyone checked with Greg Ondo on why this feature has disappeared? He would surely know or at least be able to find an explanation.


I for one have not. Is he active on these forums? Or would you have another suggestion how to reach out to him?


----------



## YaniDee

a_reumers said:


> I for one have not. Is he active on these forums? Or would you have another suggestion how to reach out to him?


Greg Ondo has Club Cubase videos almost every week on Youtube. You can send him an email with questions, or during the live stream. Email is [email protected]


----------



## a_reumers

YaniDee said:


> Greg Ondo has Club Cubase videos almost every week on Youtube. You can send him an email with questions, or during the live stream. Email is [email protected]



Thanks! Will definitely shoot him an email and report back here


----------



## MarcusD

a_reumers said:


> I for one have not. Is he active on these forums? Or would you have another suggestion how to reach out to him?



If you're on Facebook, message him and he'll probably reply.


----------



## Akarin

a_reumers said:


> I for one have not. Is he active on these forums? Or would you have another suggestion how to reach out to him?



Add him on Facebook. He replies quite often. Very, very nice guy.


----------



## jononotbono

Greg Ondo is god. He is literally Cubase God. Not "a god of Cubase". He is THE god.

He knows everything. He's almighty. He's Knows more than even Steinberg does.

I'm pretty good with Cubase but I am NOTHING compared to Greg Ondo. Hans Zimmer is just a mere tea boy compared to Greg Ondo. This is how important Greg is. I dare you to disagree @Rctec 😂


----------



## iMovieShout

jononotbono said:


> Greg Ondo is god. He is literally Cubase God. Not "a god of Cubase". He is THE god.
> 
> He knows everything. He's almighty. He's Knows more than even Steinberg does.
> 
> I'm pretty good with Cubase but I am NOTHING compared to Greg Ondo. Hans Zimmer is just a mere tea boy compared to Greg Ondo. This is how important Greg is. I dare you to disagree @Rctec 😂


Woah, calm down there little Padowan!!! 

Yes its true to say Greg is the man. If anyone can, he can. He's extremely approachable, always friendly and doesn't seem to get phased or stressed by folk like us constantly knocking at his door.

Though there have been a couple of annoying things that I've posed that have had him scratching his head - a couple of years ago and since solved by new releases of Nuendo. But he's still the guy that will try and will help if he can. Go go Greg


----------



## dcomdico

I don’t think another manufacturer has an equivalent educator to Greg. His intro to C12 is very good.


----------



## jononotbono

jpb007.uk said:


> Woah, calm down there little Padowan!!!


I am very calm. And calling me little Padowan... So are you announcing you are my master? Looking forward to your first Cubase lesson! 

As for my comment, I stand by everything I said. Greg Ondo is god. 

Time for a cup of Tea


----------



## jononotbono

dcomdico said:


> I don’t think another manufacturer has an equivalent educator to Greg. His intro to C12 is very good.


I think you're absolutely right. I spoke to Greg in a studio I was last working at when I had a problem with Atmos and he basically couldn't help me. It was one of the most wonderful feelings I have ever had in the DAW world. It meant that I was correct in thinking a problem I was having wasn't solvable without actually having Cubase updated. It was a moment where I just said to everyone else in the studio, "Greg has spoken. Its not possible. Lets stop wasting anymore time on this"


----------



## khollister

MarcusD said:


> If you're on Facebook, message him and he'll probably reply.


I found his personal FB page but it appears to be dormant. Are you saying to message that?


----------



## tremor206

dcomdico said:


> I don’t think another manufacturer has an equivalent educator to Greg. His intro to C12 is very good.


Dan Worrall is GOAT. Learned so much from his tutorials on both the Fabfilter & his own Youtube channels. Love how he breaks out plugin doctor to back up his claims & talks through exactly why things in audio happen the way they do


----------



## dcomdico

tremor206 said:


> Dan Worrall is GOAT. Learned so much from his tutorials on both the Fabfilter & his own Youtube channels. Love how he breaks out plugin doctor to back up his claims & talks through exactly why things in audio happen the way they do


Dan is great and wins for best voiceover but I don’t think of his work as product tutorials but rather deep dives into audio fundamentals. Regardless, agree his video content is gold.


----------



## Aphexa

Hi, guys.
I don't know if this is the right thread to write about this. But I just upgraded my Cubase to 12 Pro and my Korg nanokontrol 2 went completely insane! All of my CC controls are gone. Even if I want to assign with rigt click and midi learn the sliders won't budge. I've no idea what's going on. 
I've tried to fix it through a new MIDI Remote Assistant feature, but no help.
Basically I wanted to assign cc11 , cc1 and cc21 as I need them for my orchestral work.
Please someone help, I'm getting desperate! 
Cheers


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Aphexa said:


> Hi, guys.
> I don't know if this is the right thread to write about this. But I just upgraded my Cubase to 12 Pro and my Korg nanokontrol 2 went completely insane! All of my CC controls are gone. Even if I want to assign with rigt click and midi learn the sliders won't budge. I've no idea what's going on.
> I've tried to fix it through a new MIDI Remote Assistant feature, but no help.
> Basically I wanted to assign cc11 , cc1 and cc21 as I need them for my orchestral work.
> Please someone help, I'm getting desperate!
> Cheers


Have you tried running the Nanokontrol editor?


----------



## Aphexa

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Have you tried running the Nanokontrol editor?


Yes. Refreshed everything there. But nothing's changed. 
The stop button is also red. Never had that. It's driving me insane. 
I'd assign it in Cubase in this new feature, but I can't see CC anywhere.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Aphexa said:


> Yes. Refreshed everything there. But nothing's changed.
> The stop button is also red. Never had that. It's driving me insane.
> I'd assign it in Cubase in this new feature, but I can't see CC anywhere.


Hmm. Have you double-checked to make sure all midi remote maps are disabled? Daniel James had his working last night, but then his computer broke, so he won't be posting the video. 
It is extremely annoying isn't it that you can't assign ccs in this new midi remote mapper. To me, without that functionality the whole feature is useless. You can assign it to QCs, however, they never stay the bloody same and change on every track!


----------



## Aphexa

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Hmm. Have you double-checked to make sure all midi remote maps are disabled? Daniel James had his working last night, but then his computer broke, so he won't be posting the video.
> It is extremely annoying isn't it that you can't assign ccs in this new midi remote mapper. To me, without that functionality the whole feature is useless. You can assign it to QCs, however, they never stay the bloody same and change on every track!


The only positive thing that happens is when I completely disable the script for nanokontrol. But even then everything's screwed. I don't know how to go around this.


----------



## Aphexa

And yeah, it sucks you can't assign CCs. I thought I might be able to use these few sliders for my mixer, but it seems that's off too as I had to enable the script. I'm furious.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Aphexa said:


> The only positive thing that happens is when I completely disable the script for nanokontrol. But even then everything's screwed. I don't know how to go around this.


Ok so what happens when you disable it? Also try going to Studio-> Studio Setup clicking on quick controls and setting the input and output to nothing


----------



## Aphexa

LOL now it works, but everything I assigned in my KORG KOntrol Editor doesn't budge.


----------



## Aphexa

And every time I open Kontrol editor it always shows the default mapping, not the one I assigned. I saved it and all.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Aphexa said:


> And every time I open Kontrol editor it always shows the default mapping, not the one I assigned. I saved it and all.


Perhaps uninstall it and reinstall it?


----------



## Aphexa

Yeah. That's the last thing. Thanks a lot for the help, George


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Aphexa said:


> Yeah. That's the last thing. Thanks a lot for the help, George


No Worries, I spent all day trying to fix a similar thing with one of my devices.


----------



## Aphexa

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> No Worries, I spent all day trying to fix a similar thing with one of my devices.


Finally.
Only the total reset helped. Uninstalled both the driver and the kontrol editor. Ah, these things can make us mad 🤣


----------



## Daniel James

Aphexa said:


> Hi, guys.
> I don't know if this is the right thread to write about this. But I just upgraded my Cubase to 12 Pro and my Korg nanokontrol 2 went completely insane! All of my CC controls are gone. Even if I want to assign with rigt click and midi learn the sliders won't budge. I've no idea what's going on.
> I've tried to fix it through a new MIDI Remote Assistant feature, but no help.
> Basically I wanted to assign cc11 , cc1 and cc21 as I need them for my orchestral work.
> Please someone help, I'm getting desperate!
> Cheers


You just need to load up Cubase 12 and disable the Korg Nano Kontrol script they provide in Cubase. Then unplug and replug in your nanokontrol. It will then just revert to your standard mapping you did in the Korg control editor.

I ended up setting up a custom profile for my nanokontrol with all the buttons doing as they should. BUT and this is a cool tip. If you DONT map your faders, they will just be whatever you set them to be in the Kontrol Editor! so you get the best of both worlds. I attached a pic of my set up from the stream. I have the knobs as quick controls, and the mute/solo buttons I am mapping to useful midi scripts I made in the logic editor ie one button humanizes midi by adjusting selected notes by a few ticks of velocity. One button is +10 velocity one is -10 etc. So now when I am working I can do some really useful midi functions using my nanokontrol. Which BTW I have had (since the v1) for over 10 years but never managed to actually getting it working properly so only ever used 3 of the faders for midi CC data. NOW I am digging out all my old MIDI controllers and mapping them to custom macros. Its so powerful once you see how deep you can get with it, particularly when adding the logical editor to the mix!




-DJ


----------



## Aphexa

Daniel James said:


> You just need to load up Cubase 12 and disable the Korg Nano Kontrol script they provide in Cubase. Then unplug and replug in your nanokontrol. It will then just revert to your standard mapping you did in the Korg control editor.
> 
> I ended up setting up a custom profile for my nanokontrol with all the buttons doing as they should. BUT and this is a cool tip. If you DONT map your faders, they will just be whatever you set them to be in the Kontrol Editor! so you get the best of both worlds. I attached a pic of my set up from the stream. I have the knobs as quick controls, and the mute/solo buttons I am mapping to useful midi scripts I made in the logic editor ie one button humanizes midi by adjusting selected notes by a few ticks of velocity. One button is +10 velocity one is -10 etc. So now when I am working I can do some really useful midi functions using my nanokontrol. Which BTW I have had (since the v1) for over 10 years but never managed to actually getting it working properly so only ever used 3 of the faders for midi CC data. NOW I am digging out all my old MIDI controllers and mapping them to custom macros. Its so powerful once you see how deep you can get with it, particularly when adding the logical editor to the mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ


Hi, Daniel. I'm quite a fan of your work. Thanks a lot for this. It's super helpful. George mentioned you had problems with it as well. 
Yeah, this was my initial idea, to combine my mappings with the new feature but couldn't find the way to it. I'll definitely try it this way. Thanks a lot


----------



## KEM

The only feature I’m asking for still doesn’t exist, or maybe it does and nobody has told me how to do it yet, but I’m waiting!!


----------



## Leonaar

My petition for Nuendo 12: Source - Destination Editing, 4 point.
Who else?


----------

